# Ft Monroe Fishing Pier Opened



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

http://hamptonroads.com/2011/12/fishing-pier-fort-monroe-repaired-and-opened


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

sweet.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Need license to fish there! When they first allowed fishing off Monroe, a bunch of knuckle heads went out and started to fish where-ever they wanted to. The Game Warden put a stop to that and issued 28 citations in less than 1 hour! Have fun!


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

What's there to catch?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Any reports from the Fort yet?


----------

